# fishing anyone??



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

anybody going fishing this weekend?? weather seems nice and stripers are coming up.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*where*

I've got the Jones bad ....


----------



## Dumb_as_Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

i been itching like a crach addict to get me some time to fish any reports ?


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm going out this weekend, I don't care if we have a blizzard. If I don't throw some line out somewhere I'm going postal. lol


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was almost thinkin of hitting SPSP this weekend somebody has to be the first one to catch um!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I was thining about going to either*

SPSP, Romancoke, or Meatapeake... ..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Most Likely Spot -*

Would probably be the Coke considering it's the first area for the big'uns to run through.... 

c'mon ---- :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Do You Have Arctic Gear?*

I don,t blame you for trying,but,I being a hardcore fisherman in any circumstances, dare not venture out to what I call the arctic circle at the bay. good luck, and wear a sleeping bag for warmth.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Try driving a bit farther south, like NC or SC


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Wanna Start Insanity,check This For Next Week*

REALITY CHECK:



ANNAPOLIS WEATHER

THIS SHOULD MAKE EVERYONE QUIT THIER JOB TO FISH FOR A DAY!




Mar 11 Showers 
53°/43° 60% 
53°F

Brace for Stormy Seas 
Mon
Mar 12 Showers 
57°/44° 40% 
57°F

Tue
Mar 13 Partly Cloudy 
57°/41° 10% 
57°F

Wed
Mar 14 Partly Cloudy 
60°/41° 20% 
60°F

Thu
Mar 15 AM Clouds / PM Sun 
58°/40° 10% 
58°F 
Sun
Mar 11 Showers 
56°/42° 60% 
56°F

Mon
Mar 12 Showers 
60°/43° 40% 
60°F

Tue
Mar 13 Partly Cloudy 
61°/40° 10% 
61°F

Wed
Mar 14 Mostly Cloudy 
61°/40° 10% 
61°F

Thu
Mar 15 AM Clouds / PM Sun 
56°/40° 10% 
56°F 

LOCAL TO ME


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so out of the 4 places around the bridge, you guys think romancoke will be better to try out first before the other 3??


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> so out of the 4 places around the bridge, you guys think romancoke will be better to try out first before the other 3??


I think it is due to location . . . it is the furthest "South", so when them Cows come home, in theory, they should pass their first. You said 4 places? Where is the 4th place? I didn't see it on the posts, I just saw SPSP, Coke, Peake.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

pretty sure the 4th is the arctic


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Attention Terpfan, etc*

Saturday-Sunday will be in the 50's. So who wants to going fishing? I'm free sat 5-till, or allday sunday! Coke, peake, spsp!


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

sunday i'm free, any place is fine.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok, well let's meet at the coke..


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*If I Had The Option...*

I would be joining all that are going to romancoke or matapeake or AI or anywhere water is, but as you all know very well, I am on my way to several extractions of teeth so that I won't fall out while fishing from the abcess teeth. I have to take a rain check, and not being cheated, will have another chance during the weekday to go there or here or anywhere. Please post if the "fat girl" stripers have arrived. DON'T BE SHY.:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

BAYFISHER said:


> Please post if the "fat girl" stripers have arrived. DON'T BE SHY.:fishing:


Now that could be like pulling teeth...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kwm, romancoke is fine. we can work on casting past the bouy. you can call me at 410 244 1491 and ask for dave.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hey, Terpfan*

I think i can pass the bouy now! lol... You can also call me 443-825-6669 or [email protected]


----------



## trapd_ice (Mar 6, 2007)

pretty sure youre practicing with your time at spsp. but let me know cause im there the following weekend. despite all the negativity about the artic weather its worth a shot. you stand a better chance of catching fish at spsp with your pole in your hand then you do at home with your pole in your hand.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok, cool*

Iwas thinkinh about spsp also,but some feel the fish would pass thru the coke first! We will see!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone going next weekend? I have family event on Sunday, but I'll be intown Friday nite. I'm thinking SPSP or 'Peake. Who is in?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I would go but I have two soccer tournaments in a row....


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

only sundays for me.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I might do like 6am to 12pm fishing... i'll let you know after talking to the boss... 

oh yeah, who started selling bloods?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> I would go but I have two soccer tournaments in a row....


You play soccers? Save your energy for fishing and let that soccer stuffs for the kids  . Or are you playing soccer DAD?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Are you kidding, me, soccer?!! Quick!! WHERE'S THE BEER!?!? :beer: ahhhhh.... 

Naw, I'm just playing Soccer Dad, cheerleader and chauffeur...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Guide for Saturday*

I've never fished anywhere down there and would like to hook up with someone ... Saturday would be best for me ... It would be tuff getting up driving 3-4 hours and fish all day and then 3-4 hours home on Sunday then get up at 6am Monday ....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i'm in




CrawFish said:


> Anyone going next weekend? I have family event on Sunday, but I'll be intown Friday nite. I'm thinking SPSP or 'Peake. Who is in?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I would do it, but I'm not sure I'll be free Saturday.....




surfchunker said:


> I've never fished anywhere down there and would like to hook up with someone ... Saturday would be best for me ... It would be tuff getting up driving 3-4 hours and fish all day and then 3-4 hours home on Sunday then get up at 6am Monday ....


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Spsp.................*

For Me This Weekend


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

CDL, do you think SPSP may be a better producer this weekend? Are you going in the evening?




CAST DADDY L said:


> For Me This Weekend


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I'm Going................*

To Try Spsp Becaus I Trying A New Cast And I Don't Want To Hurt Nobody If I Break-off


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*oh ok*

oh ok


----------

